# Draw Length measuring - Hoyt and Reflex?



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=6669725&postcount=6


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, I am not concerned with measurements of the strings. Put strings on and bring bow to factory specs as in timng and especially axle to axle length. If you have to twist the strings, you have to twist the strings. If then the draw length is off, call the factory. Or get back with us.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

On the MT Sport it's going to be untwisted string length. That can give you fits if you don't know that. Is your AtA length off a bit?

A friend's 60-70# Grizzly (MagnaTec with Reflex cams) turned down to 58-60# would always measure long. We had to tweak the string and cable lengths to make it fit him at 27", although the cams were supposed to go that short. We went 1/4" long on both cables and 3/4" short on the string and it doesn't quite reach max DW anymore. So keep in mind that even after getting it just right on specs if you back the DW down the DL is going to lengthen on those two bows and you may have to mess around to get the DL right again.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

you should also be measuring the dl from the pressure point on the grip not the berger hole


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, I'll try to answer to your comments.

- I did ask Hoyt about twisted vs untwisted. They told me twisted. I, of course, have measured the string length both ways and the difference in length is nominal. There certainly isn't enough of a difference to account for an inch of draw length, no matter what I twist or untwist. (I think it was 50 1/4 inches untwisted vs. 50 inches twisted) Even if I twist the string as much as I safely think I can I only get it down to 49 3/8.

- Sonny, I've gone thru ALL of those steps, including calling Hoyt (Reflex). The measurements are all "right on (BH, AtA, tiller)" when I install the new string and cable at spec lengths - except the draw length.

- I haven't even gotten to the point of letting down the limbs yet, and realize that will change all my measurements including draw length.

- The Berger hole and the grip are about at the same point on these bows, and the end result is that the front of the riser (the side away from me) is approximately my measuring point. That makes it easy for me when using my measured arrow.

Thanks for any further assistance you may have.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks like you'll have to alter the string and cable lengths a little bit to get the right DL. :noidea: Not sure what else you could do.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The string and cable specs that Hoyt and Mathews give are for layout and not necessarily final length after twisting and stretching.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

AKRuss said:


> The string and cable specs that Hoyt and Mathews give are for layout and not necessarily final length after twisting and stretching.


after 06 Hoyt's lengths are finished lengths


----------

